# My pure hatred for Miiverse



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 17, 2014)

Where do I begin?

Miiverse is a service made by Nintendo, a Nintendo game Facebook if you will. However, on December 9, 2013, Miiverse was ultimately destroyed as it made its way on the beloved 3DS, as a bunch of 4-8 year olds seemed to take over. The Admins are practically communist. Seemingly no free speech. Not at all. Putting "hell" in a sentence? You're banned! Or, at least warned. In September 2014, a bug in Mario and Luigi: Dream Team accidentally let people put pictures from the internet there.


This guy's post got deleted because he took advantage of a glitch that let him have some freedom of speech.


Besides the Admins ruining Miiverse post by post, there's also other major problems.

The one, as I'm writing this, currently going through, is not being able to see your password. Not even hints, as in the number of characters in it. Forgot the password? Too bad. You're screwed. Which sucks because if you're on TBT like me, and you want higher quality pictures than from your not a Samsung Galaxy or I-Phone, they'll turn out bad. Especially because I don't want to take my SD Card out and mess something up by total accident and lose almost 3000 Pictures.

What else worse is that a high amount of the posters just post gibberish. Seriously. Look some posts up. Oh, and even if you look online for your pictures to download to your computer or phone, it'll only show "popular" posts. Unless you're lucky, chances are... you won't see it. You need to... you guessed it... remember your long-forgotten password to be able to find your profile/posts. It's an absolute mess.


Miiverse isn't just flawed, it's worse than being held prisoner while having to eat pickles, watching the show called "Mr. Pickles", and having One Direction play at the loudest volume the intercom will handle all at the same time. Miiverse is a tragedy. A horrible thing of exceptional proportions. There's no saving grace here. I'll post this on my blog as well.

Miiverse, if you hate me, I have no choice but to hate you.
                                                        - NewLeaf13
3 little words:
SPREAD THE WORD!!!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 18, 2014)

Miiverse was decent on Wii U and I believe it should been a Wii U exclusive feature. The 3DS users ruined it...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 18, 2014)

This topic reminds me of Miiverse already.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 18, 2014)

I agree with most of this but in my opinion it's the rules, not the admins. All the admins are doing is being pretty uptight about the rules. Occasionally I'll find a good drawing.


----------



## Cress (Nov 18, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> In September 2014, a bug in Mario and Luigi: Dream Team accidentally let people put pictures from the internet there.
> View attachment 74957
> This guy's post got deleted because he took advantage of a glitch that let him have some freedom of speech.


I made a full album on imgur of every post I saw when that glitch happened. Here it is if anyone wants to see it.
http://imgur.com/a/fr30R


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm not very active on there, but sometimes it's nice to share drawings when you're bored... There's just so many kids on there that I can't stand the immaturity levels. 

I found it funny when the administrators on Miiverse removed my description because I said that "I like making friends", so they took it as "oh no, you can't make friends on here. you're breaking the rules. lol, next time you will be banned." I didn't post any friend codes and I barely talked to anyone, so it was really strange. They won't even allow me to edit it. It's forever blank. :U


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 18, 2014)

@JJarmon

That's stupid. I'm surprised they didn't ban me yet because I say I like yeah-ing posts. By the way, I think I'm quitting Miiverse soon. I'll be occasionally, but very rarely, active. I hope I don't get banned because my description is going to be:

"I quit."


----------



## JCnator (Nov 18, 2014)

I actually got one of my posts removed without even telling me a reason at all, presumably because of some foolish user who thought that reporting this post is a great idea. Here's the "problematic" post.



Spoiler











The Miiverse Admin warning management system is poorly done. If I want to prove them they're wrong, all I could use is a selection of premade answers that isn't comprehensive at all, in which the Admins will adamantly still consider it as rule-breaking even if their reasons are factually wrong. There's no way to argue with them, unless you send a email to your region's Nintendo headquarter specifically asking about that and then get to phone them once they've replied it.

Miiverse is basically like the YouTube on how it handles posts. Sometimes, they're reasonable, but other times will be anyone's guess.


----------



## Hibiki (Nov 18, 2014)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I actually got one of my posts removed without even telling me a reason at all, presumably because of some foolish user who thought that reporting this post is a great idea. Here's the "problematic" post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably because you said teh word glitches... I got banned for saying stupid and action replay in the same sentence.


----------



## Murray (Nov 18, 2014)

Miiverse isn't 'nintendo facebook', it's a good way of making the network more universal, and thus integrating internet connection better into their games. From our standards I agree that it is very strict, however, I understand that Nintendo needs to keep up their image as the most family friendly gaming company so that parents of all kinds will have no worries when they are playing wii fit with their children.

and yes cory in the house is my fav anime too


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't even care.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 18, 2014)

Then again, the only purpose to use Miiverse now is to draw.

Other than that, don't bother. The community went to absolute crap ever since the 3DS version launched, and the mods are so family-friendly on that site you just HAVE to follow the rules.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 18, 2014)

I got a post deleted once because I said I got a hacked Pokemon off of gts. I wasn't even the one who hacked it. lol I really just use it if I get a funny screen shot or if I feel like drawing.
I put something like "miiverse is stupid for not allowing people to post friend codes" in my miiverse profile. Though it is kind of fun to try to sneak a friend code into a post to see if mods catch it. One of mine wasn't caught because it was a few pages in before I commented. mwa ha ha


----------



## oath2order (Nov 18, 2014)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Miiverse was decent on Wii U and I believe it should been a Wii U exclusive feature. The 3DS users ruined it...



Looking at your signature, you play NL. Therefore, you ruined it?



Tom said:


> This topic reminds me of Miiverse already.



top kek


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 18, 2014)

It seems pretty pointless to me to complain about Miiverse when it's an optional feature. I'm not interested in the community aspect of it (just the way it makes it easier to take pictures of my ACNL game but that's not worth it) so I don't bother. 

I can understand why the rules would be strict, since it's aimed at all-ages. From the things that have been described in this thread, like posts that aren't breaking the rules (like talking about getting a hacked pok?mon) being banned, the issue is probably the staff. There's lots of posts to monitor, though, so it might just be easy to delete all posts containing specific words or rely on reports.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 18, 2014)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> The Miiverse Admin warning management system is poorly done. If I want to prove them they're wrong, all I could use is a selection of premade answers that isn't comprehensive at all, in which the Admins will adamantly still consider it as rule-breaking even if their reasons are factually wrong. There's no way to argue with them, unless you send a email to your region's Nintendo headquarter specifically asking about that and then get to phone them once they've replied it.



Wow. They should at least let you give them a message of your own.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 18, 2014)

WHY  YOU HATING ON THE PICKLES?


----------



## lazuli (Nov 18, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> snip



ok YOU NEED TO CHILL. if it doesnt particularly matter to you, then dont post. dont look at it. just dont use it. OK? ok.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 18, 2014)

computertrash said:


> ok YOU NEED TO CHILL. if it doesnt particularly matter to you, then dont post. dont look at it. just dont use it. OK? ok.



Ok, I just wanted to tell people about my problems with it! I was quitting soon, anyway.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Nov 18, 2014)

I hate that you cannot post fcs on miiverse. How are you even supposed to make friends and play others in games such as Pokemon or Smash Bros for example? I found out the only way to bypass the fc restriction was to add them on wii u and send them a message with the 3ds fc. At least their message system isn't well moderated.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 18, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> WHY  YOU HATING ON THE PICKLES?



Well, assuming not many people like pickles.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 19, 2014)

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I hate that you cannot post fcs on miiverse. How are you even supposed to make friends and play others in games such as Pokemon or Smash Bros for example? I found out the only way to bypass the fc restriction was to add them on wii u and send them a message with the 3ds fc. At least their message system isn't well moderated.



Yet. I'm surprised it hasn't been removed yet.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 19, 2014)

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I hate that you cannot post fcs on miiverse. How are you even supposed to make friends and play others in games such as Pokemon or Smash Bros for example? I found out the only way to bypass the fc restriction was to add them on wii u and send them a message with the 3ds fc. At least their message system isn't well moderated.



I got a friend code once by exchanging playstation network usernames and sending my friend code in the message. This was before I had a wii u.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 19, 2014)

I only ever use it for getting my town map.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Nov 19, 2014)

OKAY. First thing I have wrong with the first post. It was a glitch, so obviously your not supposed to use it?? And if you were allowed to post pictures from the internet think about how many people would be gross (gore, nudity, etc) kids minds would be ruined. There are lots of mean  and perverted  people in the world so its probably just to protect the children.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO, i'm guessing that nintendo doesnt want you to make friends over the internet, because people can be freaks and track your 3ds info or crap like that. They want you to meet the person probably and not friend strangers. I used to hate not being able to give out friend codes but I survived.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Nov 19, 2014)

*Miiverse,*

People are hating on Miiverse alot. But they forget that there are kids there too. I wonder why they complain HERE about not being able to trade fc's when they are on here? AND I can go on my 3ds internet browser and go here too! (When my internet for the 3ds wasnt jacked up ;_ I survived without trading friend codes and *so will you.* T


----------



## Coach (Nov 19, 2014)

Lol, Miiverse is not that bad! It's really fun to chat to other members, and the GTS makes it possible to trade pokemon, so that's something!


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Nov 19, 2014)

EXACTLY XD!! ^^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



NewLeaf13 said:


> Wow. They should at least let you give them a message of your own.



i THINK in the wiiU version they let you. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## RhinoK (Nov 19, 2014)

wth I LOVE Miiverse


----------



## Hibiki (Nov 19, 2014)

In the Pokemon XY community we used to swap fc's by using starter names.

Victini was 0
Bulbasaur 1
Ivysaur 2

etc etc.

It worked for a while but then admin snuffed it out and banned everyone who was using it more than once.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 19, 2014)

Yeah... Miiverse.

I use to draw a lot on there (click the image in my sig if you want to check it out) and loved it, and loved checking others artwork. Now sigh, so many kids bombard me with requests and say _not very nice_ things if _I don't do their requests_. One even continuously yelled at me that I didn't do her request, but, she never requested anything, post after post. Report, report, report. I'm just so tired of it. I don't use Miiverse anymore because of this reasons. But I try to check in once in awhile on friends and art.

I once got a warning for posting my _friend code_.... it was a dream address, similar to this post.  The same thing happened to one of my friends.

Another friend, who use to draw on miiverse quite a lot and derped around ended up be "_stalked_" by the admins. Whenever she posts art, the admins would find something offensive with it and delete the posts. I remember one time she drew a silhouette shadow of a person in a forest.... the admins thought somehow that was rule breaking??? Maybe they thought it was blood somehow, I have no idea. She use to draw varies silly to creepy things (They won't terrifying or gruesome). But I have seen far worse on miiverse and never get removed... not to mention the _spam_ posts. ._.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 19, 2014)

I'll actually write a legitimate essay on this. Introduction, counterclaim, conclusion, body paragraphs and all. Seriously. You're not allowed to post your friend code on Miiverse, which basically makes it a waste of time if you're trying to make new friends to play with.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 19, 2014)

I once got a post deleted because I referenced sex by saying something along the lines of, "Josie wants to make love". I only post because I post my screenshots on my Instagram


----------



## unintentional (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm sorry, I don't speak watermelon.

but seriously, I just use it too either tell the sexist boys off, draw, or save screenshots.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 19, 2014)

I saw someone say that on a post before. Seriously. Watermelons are wiser, though.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't see them doing this anytime soon, and I'm not making any threats, but what if they end up filling lawsuits against anyone who trash talks them on another site? I don't believe in litigation, but strict sites like that want to even control users to that point.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 19, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't see them doing this anytime soon, and I'm not making any threats, but what if they end up filling lawsuits against anyone who trash talks them on another site? I don't believe in litigation, but strict sites like that want to even control users to that point.



No sane company would do that, so uh

no


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 19, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> No sane company would do that, so uh
> 
> no



They don't even have those policies or anything where you are not allowed to trash talk their moderation policies on another site, so they won't do that. However, this is more of an exaggeration or parody.


----------



## Locket (Nov 20, 2014)

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I hate that you cannot post fcs on miiverse. How are you even supposed to make friends and play others in games such as Pokemon or Smash Bros for example? I found out the only way to bypass the fc restriction was to add them on wii u and send them a message with the 3ds fc. At least their message system isn't well moderated.



Yeah. Say that. The place needs more hatrid.


----------



## Punchy-kun (Nov 20, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Yeah... Miiverse.
> 
> I use to draw a lot on there (click the image in my sig if you want to check it out) and loved it, and loved checking others artwork. Now sigh, so many kids bombard me with requests and say _not very nice_ things if _I don't do their requests_. One even continuously yelled at me that I didn't do her request, but, she never requested anything, post after post. Report, report, report. I'm just so tired of it. I don't use Miiverse anymore because of this reasons. But I try to check in once in awhile on friends and art.
> 
> ...



That's really awful, since you're a miiverse master in my opinion. 
I've been checking miiverse for nothing lol

But if you decide to draw again, just ignore those people ok? They shouldn't bring you down. The best kind of hate you can get is false accusations anyway, because they're not your fault.


----------



## Tao (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't really use it that much.

The WiiU homepage is about all I see of it, with all the Mii's saying random crap about how they "Love this game", which I assume is an automated message...
I sometimes look around at the artwork and sometimes post my own pictures when I've got a little time to kill that's too short to play a game.

I got a warning the other week for 'inappropriate content'. I posted a selfie from Wind Waker with a pig, the accompanying quote being "Me hanging out with your Mother". I can see why I got the warning though...

Miiverse just isn't my kind of place. It's too family centric to fit with Nintendo's image of 'the family console'. I prefer somewhere that I can say what I want, cause a debate, or just call somebody an idiot from time to time...
It's also sort of useless for finding other friends since friend codes are banned.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 20, 2014)

I've posted my essay about Miiverse on my blog if anybody would like to look.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 20, 2014)

My most recent post that got deleted.


Yeah, I know it violated the Miiverse Code of Conduct, but I was rebelling.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 20, 2014)

MIIVERSE REBELLION!


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh, and this.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 20, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Looking at your signature, you play NL. Therefore, you ruined it?


So because I happened to put on my Backloggery account that I am current playing NL, I ruined it? You clearly haven't seen my Miiverse account...


----------



## Mango (Nov 25, 2014)

what was i sayin g about liking miiverse again

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Miiverse was decent on Wii U and I believe it should been a Wii U exclusive feature. The 3DS users ruined it...



u make me cri poizon


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 25, 2014)

I actually use it a lot. I don't love the way they limit conversations, but I can see why. To an extent.

It's on every kid's 3ds and Wii U, it kinda has to be super kid-friendly. I know they it limit to a very ridiculous extent, though. I guess if we wanna have a proper discussion we have to go somewhere like... here. It's not like there's a shortage of nintendo forum sites.


----------



## Fossildude747 (Nov 26, 2014)

I go on it sometimes, but not that often. I don't have a wii u, so just because somebody uses it on 3ds doesn't make them immature. There are probably immature wii u users too. But I think it's stupid that they say "Your not allowed to exhange friend codes here" Well you made them and your not letting us use them? Ridicoulous


----------



## Misuzurin (Nov 26, 2014)

After the swapnote debacle who can blame them. Personally, I've only used once and did not care to waste my free time with it.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 26, 2014)

I just remembered:
My favorite Tomodachi Life drawer, Rin-Senpai, has been banned. If anyone wants to see my three Miiverse Rebellion posts that haven't gotten banned (including an inappropriate post in SSB, my username is Mario, and NNID is ACNL72713.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 26, 2014)

Here's what I got a warning for....


INSERT PICTURE OF Charlie,Brittany,and Alph from Pikmin 3 crashing their spaceship here!

------

What I said:

If they're sending these three idiots on a mission,they're all doomed.....

"Rule Violation" - Bullying/Harrassment

I'm sorry Miiverse,I didn't realize they are actually real people, not just characters in a fictional game. I apoligize if I hurt their feelings...


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2014)

Mango said:


> what was i sayin g about liking miiverse again
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> banned



Don't talk politics on Miiverse, seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Beardo (Nov 27, 2014)

THE CORY IN THE HOUSE ANIME THNG IS A FILTHY FRANK REFERENCE


----------



## unintentional (Nov 28, 2014)

Tbh, if you add someone on miiverse for a new leaf visit, you're asking for trouble (which is why I love you can't post fc, makes it easier than being like "no.")  They have to make it kid friendly, deal with it.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 28, 2014)

@Saint_Jimmy

But the reason for this is because it's TOO kid friendly. They banned my favorite TL Drawer, and only one post from before was deleted by the stupid administrators of Miiverse.


----------



## unintentional (Nov 28, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> @Saint_Jimmy
> 
> But the reason for this is because it's TOO kid friendly. They banned my favorite TL Drawer, and only one post from before was deleted by the stupid administrators of Miiverse.



your point?  The rules aren't that hard to follow.  it seems you need to take a cup of coffee and realize your upset over such a silly thing.

And this is coming from someone who has been banned/warned at least 4 times now for calling sexist people idiots.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 3, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> your point?  The rules aren't that hard to follow.  it seems you need to take a cup of coffee and realize your upset over such a silly thing.
> 
> And this is coming from someone who has been banned/warned at least 4 times now for calling sexist people idiots.



They are when the mods are inconsistent and even illogical about punishing people, m8.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Dec 4, 2014)

More anger over nothing


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't even use Miiverse because of how awful I heard it was. My friend told me that there are an abundance of annoying kids and on most admin blog posts there are little children commenting "Put Minecraft on Wii U!".
I don't want to take my chances with that.


----------



## n64king (Dec 4, 2014)

If you could change the Waru Waru Plaza's games instead of just seeing what's trending then it wouldn't appear so obnoxious imo. I hate when the YouTube or Sonic games trends it's a bunch of annoying crap that comes up. There's a lot of rude stupid people who are ready to fly off the handle at you at any second over nothing. Mods don't make sense. But if you can actually get to talk about the game you're posting about it's not bad.


----------



## Joy (Dec 4, 2014)

I can't stand the Miiverse it's a poor community. I just recently got banned there for 2 weeks for posting my FC? Like what?! They encourage you to meet people to play games with but you can't post your friend code to do multiplayer seasons -.-. Whatever man.


----------



## unintentional (Dec 5, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> They are when the mods are inconsistent and even illogical about punishing people, m8.



As someone who has gotten banned (for 'no reason') and I can truely say, if you tae take time read all of rules/policies, you did break some rule.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Dec 6, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> As someone who has gotten banned (for 'no reason') and I can truely say, if you tae take time read all of rules/policies, you did break some rule.



Or you could just not try to use it like facebook or tumblr


----------



## emre3 (Dec 7, 2014)

THIS tHREAD

I absolutely despise Miiverse.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Dec 7, 2014)

I like Miiverse.

Yeah, Miiverse is heavily moderated and always will be. And you're very limited in what you can post. And of course there will always be dumb kids. But there's no other way it could work. Nintendo has to heavily censor the content so that they can't be sued by overbearing parents who would freak out if their child managed to have contact with an older adult to a further extent than just saying "cool drawing" or "Link is awesome!" and those kinds of things. And not letting children use Miiverse would be pointless because Nintendo consoles are marketed to and played by children as well as adults and even if you tried to stop them they would just lie about their age anyways.

But if you can take Miiverse as what it is and not expect it to be more than that, it can be an enjoyable place to share your screenshots and opinions, draw some doodles, get a few yeahs, and move on with your day.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 8, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> As someone who has gotten banned (for 'no reason') and I can truely say, if you tae take time read all of rules/policies, you did break some rule.



Well it's never happened to me but many others complain of getting in trouble/banned for doing stuff the rules say nothing about.


----------

